# SVN, was tun bei diffs



## menZapp (7. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

also ich versuche grad für ein kleines Projekt einen SVN einzurichten (free SVN auf assembla)

Jetzt fehlt mir an einer Stelle die Idee wie der Workflow laufen sollte:

Es gibt eine Datei 'test'

User A: checkout (Rev 6)
User B: checkout (Rev 6)

User A; modifiziert Datei test (In Zeile 2)
User A: commit (Rev 7)

User B: modifiziert Datei test (In Zeile 7)
User B: commit
  ==> Fehler:
Übertragen schlug fehl
Datei oder Verzeichnis test ist veraltet

Was macht User B jetzt?
Was ist sozusagen der "Workflow" an der Stelle

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Noctarius (7. Feb 2011)

User B macht ein Update, behebt eventuelle Konflikte und comitted.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Feb 2011)

Der Vorgang nennt sich merging. Moderne IDEs sind sehr gut darin automatisch zu mergen. Nur wenn das nicht möglich ist (zB gleiche Zeile modifiert) muss man noch manuell mergen.


----------

